# 28er Kettenblatt  	E13 TRS+,  Direct Mount ring Meta 2016



## olli1it (13. Februar 2022)

Hallo habe ein 2016er COMMENCAL META AM V4 RACE und hätte aber gerne ein 28er Kettenblatt vorne.
Leider finde ich nirgends eines für diesen Directmount Anschluss, kann ich hier auch eines von einem anerderen Hersteller verwenden?


----------

